# 40k movie - Ultramarines - Concept Artworks



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

Enjoy

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ultramarinesthemovie/


b.anthracis


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow.....They look terrible. Look how skinny they are! Not a fan at all if I am honest, I can tell this is going to be a great dissapointment.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

good call DA your DP is even crying in shame :grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

They look pretty good from the front, its the side view that makes them look disproportionate.

But these aren't final designs so they may change it to the classic Space Marines we know and love/hate depending what faction you support.


----------



## Duce (Apr 12, 2010)

Hoping they get this right, would be great to snuggle under covers to watch marines kill burn and main. then fall asleep to dream sweet emperor wrath dreams.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

the shoulder pads are WAY too small!! look at the DOWII opening video, that is how the marine should look


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i suppose it depends on your opinion of marines, marines look stupid and are way out of proportion because they were redesigned to tie into an already bad design which was poor because of the plastic mold technology at the time of RTB01.
the big stupid shoulder pads and big stupid legs look ok at 28mm but you only need to look at what happens when people upscale the design to make cos play suits for real people to see the problems.
movie vs comic shows the similar problems, if many of the things used in paper comics were transferred direct to screen they simply would look bloody stupid(wolverines yellow jump suit for a start), same goes for marines, if they want this to be taken seriously outside of the game community then they are going to have to make changes based on realism and the standard 40k marine is a very poor "real" design, after all we have a very good example of an exo powered armour super soldier suit about to get a second outing at the cinema this month.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll reserve judgement after I've seen it, but those pics look pretty good if you completely forget about the 'real' space marines.

Although, I do think they should have taken some lessons from the opening of DoW2. Those space marines are sexy. :victory:


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

the early concept work for that prophus guy is alright other than that i agree


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Concept art is all that is. Not final production art. Huge difference. When a car company designs a new car they make a scale model out of clay. It usually looks like crap or the dimensions are unbuildable. They refine the shapes and designs and after many changes and renderings, they have a workable design. Same goes here. They are simply a starting point and nothing more, so don't look too far into them.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Fat bodies and skinny arms. WTF!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

CommissarGhost said:


> Although, I do think they should have taken some lessons from the opening of DoW2. Those space marines are sexy. :victory:


Are you kidding? The sergeants fist was bigger than his head. At least those concept pictures look vaguely humanoid.

I have zero expectations for this film, like most things in life. So either:

A) I'll be right and it will be a huge failure, but due to my already low expectations I won't be disappointed. It will also reinforce my view of GW's general incompetence and poor decision making.
B) I'll be pleasantly surprised at how good this movie is.

Either way I'll be happy. But seriously is anyone actually expecting this movie to be good?


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Either way I'll be happy. But seriously is anyone actually expecting this movie to be good?


Yes, I'm easily entertained.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

If they weere tryin to make space marines look alittle more human-ish by makin them the size from the sides its not a bad idea-but one that wouldn't work well


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

I honestly like the new proportions of the space marines. I realize it's not terribly accurate in reference to the codex artwork, or the animation from DOWII, but I think this design will appeal to the people who don't even know about the Warhammer 40k universe.

This is basically the best thing I think can be expected of the movie: however horrible, cliche or inaccurate this depiction of the forty-first century may be, it will still be able to interest a LOT of people in the hobby. Which means there will be many more players, which is always a good thing. Even if the movie totally flops, if they advertise it well with commercials, some people who will see the movie will be more interested in the 40K universe.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

being that this is a straight to dvd movie, most people who dont even know gw exist will not know this movie exists, so i think that appealing to the current fans is key to making this remotely successful. it is only concept art, so it can change, but i think that it it should be based on codex art.they are not tall enough and look too fat and not stocky enough. huge shoulders and fsts the size of heads are one of the defining elements of the SM. realism is irrelevant imo, because it is science fiction. i just dont think that changing the usual appearance of SM for the movie is not a good idea, as it may cause it to lose appeal to the GW audience, who will be the main viewers.


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

oooh there's a lot of negativity about this, personally I can't wait for the movie, judging the look by the early concept art, which is what you should be going by not the colour and insignia reference the marines are gonna look badass, the script is being written by Dan Abnett so it'll stay pretty true to the mythos and its got an impressive voice cast as long as the animation is done well (which it better bloody be!!!) then this ones in the bag


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Personally I think SM big shoulder pads look ruddy stupid.... really 80s. I would like the minis fall more inline with these concepts!


----------



## radicallight (Sep 1, 2009)

Despite the fact Abnett is writing the script, i suspect this film is going to be wank. The problem is, as with the novels, they are ultimately designed to sell the games and minitures. Therefore the target demographic is going to be younger that 18. Meaning that most of the stuff that is great and good about 40k, ie the depravity and violence, will be missing. Plus its about the Ultramarines, who suck big blue cock btw.
Lets face it, it's a niche concern. Its animated, its gonna be a 15 certificate if we're lucky. Most likely involving orks (funny for about 1 second) and is gonna be predictable and unsatisfying. But we'll all buy it anyway. 
Sorry to be negative.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Mart007 said:


> Personally I think SM big shoulder pads look ruddy stupid.... really 80s.


indeed, I can't count the amount of times I have confused 40k with dynasty/dallas


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

If they look like the Blood Ravens from DOW II then we should have nothing to worry about. Except the fact that it could be a bad movie. 

In any case we won't have anything definite probably until next year 


DavC


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

awww, pretend space marines, how cute.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> awww, pretend space marines, how cute.


Space marines don't actually exist. So all space marines are pretend space marines. I'm just sayin' :wink:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Did Stella just mock a large scale *model* of a Space Marine? Is it suddenly hilarious when they're larger than 28mm in height?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

It just makes them look more ridiculous when they're that big. His shoulder is 4x the size of his head.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> It just makes them look more ridiculous when they're that big. His shoulder is 4x the size of his head.


thats called a pauldron and its covering a lot more than just his shoulder.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Who cares what it's called it's still ridiculously out of proportion. In the 28mm models they don't look as odd. I prefer the concept pictures to that life size model. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for a bit of over-exaggeration, but there comes a point when it just starts to look a bit silly.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

shit happens when you go truescale :laugh:


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

its like theyve got extra armor for their arms and sides that just so happens to be attached to their shoulder. Besides if the models pauldrons were much smaller I'd have a pickle of a time getting those transfers on


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Baron Spikey said:


> Did Stella just mock a large scale *model* of a Space Marine? Is it suddenly hilarious when they're larger than 28mm in height?


what large scale model?, there cgi pics of pretend pretend space marines not models.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

ROFL.
Marines with anorexia, walking on stilts.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> what large scale model?, there cgi pics of pretend pretend space marines not models.


I presumed you were commenting on the Blood Ravens model.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

This turned into a thread about shoulder guards/pauldrons me thinks :laugh:

Has there ever been any artwork/models with smaller shoulder guards? If so please someone post so as to compare to the movies' _concept_ artwork. 

Oh and the arms on the concept designs look "stumpy"


----------



## unpredictable chaos (Apr 7, 2010)

IMHO I think the SM film will be awesome maybe in 3D Hint Hint production team...
but come on how can they make wverything look totaly realistic have you never heard of the suspension of disbelief in films etc. Don't knock until you have seen it or seen the final concept drawings as someone has said earlier they have a year or so to go until they settle upon a final concept drawing


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

the arms are waaay too short for how tall he is. And his chest should be bigger and wider since it has to make room for all those extra organs.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Baron Spikey said:


> I presumed you were commenting on the Blood Ravens model.


now I'm confused as I don't see any blood raven models posted on any page..........although I consider that a blessing


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

It's not a picture of a model as such, but a picture of one of those hideous looking life sized SM statues they have about the place at Warhammer World.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tu-shan, 
You aren't a fan of the DOW2 statue? Why not? I thought it was a pretty good representation of a life-size Astartes.

Or do u like the the Marines with the Tyranosaurus Rex arms?


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

DavC8855 said:


> Tu-shan,
> You aren't a fan of the DOW2 statue? Why not? I thought it was a pretty good representation of a life-size Astartes.
> 
> Or do u like the the Marines with the Tyranosaurus Rex arms?


Tyrannosaurus Rex are pretty cool :biggrin:

I thought the DOW2 statue looked pretty cool and very proportionate.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

T-Rex's are cool.  But Space Marines with Stumpy Arms and long ass legs seems off.
However, like it has been said before concepts are concepts. Maybe they will change them and make the look more proportional to the space marines we know and love (hate if you don't like the marines)

-DavC


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

tu_shan82 said:


> It's not a picture of a model as such, but a picture of one of those hideous looking life sized SM statues they have about the place at Warhammer World.


I think they got rid of those years and years ago, when they changed to just a boring figure gallery, last time I went they weren't there, and that was sometime last year.


----------

